# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Tìm hãng phân phối linh kiện máy tính tại Hà Nội

## buiminhphuong

Thân chào tất cả mọi người.

Mọi người ơi có ai biết ở đâu phân phối linh kiện máy tính chính hãng không, tức là địa chỉ và liên hệ với hãng ở Hà Nội ấy, nơi cung cấp linh kiện cho các công ty như Trần Anh, Phúc Anh chẳng hạn

Tất nhiên mình biết từng linh kiện khác nhau thì các hãng khác nhau vì vậy có ai biết hãng nào thì giúp mình với nha. Chân thành cảm ơn các bạn.

----------

